

Creating Print-Quality Typography in the Browser - yusukeito
http://www.reallysimplewebsites.co.uk/from-print-to-web-creating-print-quality-typography-in-the-browser/

======
endtwist
Hey, I wrote that article! It seems like "reallysimplewebsites.co.uk" lifted
it directly from Onextrapixel.com, where it was originally published:
[http://www.onextrapixel.com/2011/10/24/from-print-to-web-
cre...](http://www.onextrapixel.com/2011/10/24/from-print-to-web-creating-
print-quality-typography-in-the-browser/)

You may want to update the link to point to the non-plagiarized source.

~~~
moonboots
I resubmitted this story with the non-plagiarized link:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3159011>

